
Ask HN: How to summarize lots of short-term contracts in my resume? - re1ser
I&#x27;ve been contracting for over 8-9 years now and while I had longer term contracts I also have lots of short-term (1-3 months) contracts. Last 2 years I almost exclusively had short term contracts which overlapped too.<p>Most of the jobs were similar (e.g. Python, Flask, scraping), however I had few jobs where I did other stuff (C#, embedded, windows desktop, etc).<p>If I write down summary of each job position in my resume, I think it would be too much (would take 2 pages to write it all down). How should I summarize all this, so it doesnt take much space and at the same time shows the variety of tech stacks I&#x27;ve used and came in touch with.<p>I was thinking to have a general resume which I would tailor to specific company needs, where I would remove&#x2F;add job positions which are more relevant to what the company is looking for.
======
imhoguy
> I was thinking to have a general resume which I would tailor to specific
> company needs, where I would remove/add job positions which are more
> relevant to what the company is looking for.

This is what I do - keep few position description templates and send
customized CVs. I assume that this time you also want to target contract
roles, not permanent employment. Keep complete list on LinkedIn SEO. Good too
have professional website where you can present your competences and
experience in detail in CV. Then you can experiment with some portfolio
structure like: Web Development, Windows Applications Development, Web
Automation ... with more descriptions under etc. Just look how IT Consulting
shops pitch their areas.

In CV add some general abstract intro where you explain you do contracting
2009-2017 with matching buzzwords and brands. Then list most relevant gigs:
12/2015-2/2016 Project for XYZ \- tailored skills and duties description

If units are too small then group them like: 2015-2017 Freelance work on ABCD
and EFGH for several shops.

Keep it simple to get foot in the door. On screening call if you notice
customer would be interested in something specific ask if you can send refined
CV.

------
marklitw
I'd have it all under one listing with the job title you're looking to have
for the next two years going forward.

Put a short list of some of your more well-known clients and then a list of
technologies you've worked with that you suspect future clients will be
willing to pay well for in the coming two years.

Three sentences, your future clients will thank you for not emailing them a
wall of text.

I don't see CVs as needing to be detailed catalogues and LinkedIn and Blogs
are better places for keyword stuffing.

------
twobyfour
2010 - 2017 Founder, Software Developer at Re1ser Consulting

\- Built projects including a, b, c

\- Mastered technology stacks d, e, f

\- Sourced and managed accounts with clients including g, h, j

2013, Software Developer (contract), Acme Tech

[insert normal experience description here]

You can flip the order of specific contracts vs summary if you prefer.

------
eurticket
Could you focus each job down under the an over arching label?

Contracting — Recently to Formerly Completed

2011 - 2017 [Long Term (8 Year) - Project Duties]

2017 - 12/17[Short Term (2 Month) - Project duties]

2014 - 2016[Long Term (2 Year) - Project duties]

------
gesman
In the past most of my consulting gigs were conducted under my own registered
Corp.

So i added to my resume that I worked for "My corp" for last N years and
summarized technologies and achievements.

------
sova
I made a brief color coded timeline / rectangle.

------
marklit
I'd have it all under one listing with the job title you're looking to have
for the next two years going forward.

Put a short list of some of your more well-known clients and then a list of
technologies you've worked with that you suspect future clients will be
willing to pay well for in the coming two years.

Three sentences, your future clients will thank you for not emailing them a
wall of text.

I don't see CVs as needing to be detailed catalogs and LinkedIn and Blogs are
better places for keyword stuffing.

